# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  افزایش سن ورود دانشگاه فرهنگیان تا 26 سال

## Ahmaddi.

سلام لطفا این کمپین امضا کنید تا شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان زیاد بشه شرط سنی 24 سال از سال 92 تا الان تغییر نکرده و واقعا دلیلی برای عدم افزایش سن وجود نداره در حالیکه تو ازمون های استخدامی تا 40 سال هم پذیرش میکنن خواهش میکنم امضا کنید خیلی از افراد تنها امیدشون همینه
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/86881
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/86881

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/86881

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/86881

----------


## mgts98

> سلام لطفا این کمپین امضا کنید تا شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان زیاد بشه شرط سنی 24 سال از سال 92 تا الان تغییر نکرده و واقعا دلیلی برای عدم افزایش سن وجود نداره در حالیکه تو ازمون های استخدامی تا 40 سال هم پذیرش میکنن خواهش میکنم امضا کنید خیلی از افراد تنها امیدشون همینه


سلام خب چرا26؟ 
چرا30 نه؟

----------


## امید خان

بنظر من باید تا 35 سال هم فرهنگیان بگیره.چون بیکار خیلی داریم دوروبر خود من کم نیستن افراد بیکار با این سن که اتفاقا باهوش و با انگیزه هستن.تا بیاد بازنشسته بشه میشه 60 سالش.

و معلم پیروپاتال هم زیاد سر کار هستن الان.طرف مطمئنم بالای 30سال سابقه داره هنو معلمه.چون یکی متولد 60 گفت معلم ما بوده.هیچم بارش نبوده
طرف بچه مدرسه ای داره, میگفت خانمه بلد نبود یه کسر ساده رو به بچها یاد بده.
تو 10م یازدهم معلم عربیه یه صرف فعل به اون بدبختا درست یاد نداده.ریاضی تو تجزیه کلی مشکل دارن.فیزیک سرعت و شتاب رو هنو نمیدونه یعنی چی و.....
طرف میگفت معلمه تو حل یه سوال مشتق از خود کتاب گیر کرد یهو پا تخته.زیست یه ترجمه ژن رو نمیتونه یادشون بده.
معلم فیزیکشون اینقد بداخلاقه که فیزیک شده کابوس براشون.معلم زبانشون دائم سر کلاسشون چرت میزنه.معلم زبان فارسیشون مطربی میکنه براشون شعر ادبیات میخونه.
بخوام بگم چند صفحه میشه وضعیت فاجعه بار بچها و معلمایی که من میشناسم.کاش حداقل 30 رو اجازه بدن.خیلی ادم بیکار و مدرک دار میشناسم میتونن برن معلمی
خود من هم تو ریاضی شیمی فیزیک عربی مشکلات زیاد داشتم و بخاطر همون معلمای کم سواد و بی انگیره و بی حال بود.کم کم خودم همشو از پایه اصلاح کردم.درحالی که میشد معلمای خیلی بهتری به ما درس بدن و ابنهمه مشکل نداشته باشیم.
یه سینوس بتوان2 کوسینوس بتوان2 مساوی 1 ساده رو متوجه نمیشد ادم چی شده که شده 1.
امیدوارم ایندگان دیگه به این مشکلات برنخورنن.هرچند همین الانم کسایی رو که من میشناسم و فرهنگیان اونارو گرفته, متاسفانه بنظرم مناسب اینکار نیستن و در اینده بچهای مردم بازم مشکلات اموزشی دارن

----------


## Ahmaddi.

> سلام لطفا این کمپین امضا کنید تا شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان زیاد بشه شرط سنی 24 سال از سال 92 تا الان تغییر نکرده و واقعا دلیلی برای عدم افزایش سن وجود نداره در حالیکه تو ازمون های استخدامی تا 40 سال هم پذیرش میکنن خواهش میکنم امضا کنید خیلی از افراد تنها امیدشون همینه
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/86881


لطفا وارد لینک بالا بشین  امضا کنید سی ثانیه بیشتر طول نمیکشه به هموطن خودتون رحم کنین  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):

----------


## Ahmaddi.

Up

----------


## Ahmaddi.

امضا کنید لطفا

----------

